
Preprint: Zinc+hydroxychloroquine+azithromycin may improve outcomes in Covid-19 - drocer88
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.02.20080036v1
======
giardini
From the preprint:

"Results: The addition of zinc sulfate did not impact the length of
hospitalization, duration of ventilation, or ICU duration. In univariate
analyses, zinc sulfate increased the frequency of patients being discharged
home, and decreased the need for ventilation, admission to the ICU, and
mortality or transfer to hospice for patients who were never admitted to the
ICU. After adjusting for the time at which zinc sulfate was added to our
protocol, an increased frequency of being discharged home (OR 1.53, 95% CI
1.12-2.09) reduction in mortality or transfer to hospice remained significant
(OR 0.449, 95% CI 0.271-0.744).

 _Conclusion: This study provides the first in vivo evidence that zinc sulfate
in combination with hydroxychloroquine may play a role in therapeutic
management for COVID-19._ "

